# EV Nova Play Styles



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

How do you play EV Nova, are you a pirate, a Pirate Hunter, a Trader, a Traitor (Polaris, Auroran), an overlord, or something else?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm polaris and i'm proud of it. What are people's favorite ships, I like the scarab and the stardeck (or whatever its called).


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey, I got the Pirate Carrier!

It's really cool, it comes with over 200 weapon space and 4 Viper bays which take up 40 each, and 4 rail guns which take up 30 each, if you sell some you can get a huge amount of stuff, I have:
1 Thunderhead bay
1 Pirate Thunderhead bay
1 Pirate Viper bay
5 Fusion Pulse Cannons
2 Fusion Pulse Turrets
1 Chain Gun
1 Medium Blasters
1 Medium Blaster Turret
4 Batteries
1 Fusion Reactor
2 Marines
1 EMP Missile Launcher
5 EMP MIssiles
1 Biorelay Laser
1 Thunderhead Lance
There's more, but I can't remember everything
I work with the Polaris, they have cool items, like good shield and armor enhansements


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 8, 2002)

I go with polaris ships, I love em.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 9, 2002)

You still have the Dragon, it's good for the price, but one turreted bio laser vs. one bio laser, 5 Fusion Guns, 2 Turrets, Plus more lasers, and 8 fighters and emp missiles.  I can buy all the polaris stuff and put it on my ship, the only advantage w/ the dragon is that it has more jumps and better speed, but speed is not really that important and my ship is not really slow, also I can get 13 jumps with 4 batteries and a fusion reactor and how many more do you need? My ship is actually really agile w/ port&polish, 3 sigmas, and vectored thrust. All I need is a few ion cannons, since I have illegal stuff anyway I might as well buy a few.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 10, 2002)

I would have something better but I haven't played forever due to not hving the full version. I still like scarabs the best and your forgetting some of the weapons on that thing.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 17, 2002)

There are way too many weapons and outfits of my Pirate Carrier to remember, my newist addition 12 Mantas, 7 shield organales

I am able to buy a Raven, but the PC is better. While the Raven has far more shields, the PC has far more weapons space, and it has inertia, while the Raven turns like in out shooter, instead of going in the same direction, it makes it hard to use strategy in battle


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

ynk.
EV Nova simply isn't the same as the original EV. The mission storylines are simply too boring, and they describe everything as if it is a book you're reading, and flying from planet to planet instead of turning to next page... It misses the "heart and soul" of the original.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Maybe, I find it more  interesting because you can get money faster. In EVO it took me weeks of doing rush deliveries to get my Crescent Warship, In EVO with long deliveries and Opal mining and boarding warships you can get money a lot faster which is good.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *Maybe, I find it more  interesting because you can get money faster. In EVO it took me weeks of doing rush deliveries to get my Crescent Warship, In EVO with long deliveries and Opal mining and boarding warships you can get money a lot faster which is good. *



Yeah, true, but I found EVO too boring to even play it. EV Nova has great graphics and a great game engine which could've been used much better than it currently is, but the storylines are both too short and too long, and they're nothing more than flying from planet to planet and reading pages of text. In EV, the game was more based on act, you had to board ships and steal prototypes, smuggle illegal goods with confed patrol ships scanning and following you, etc. That made EV A lot cooler game than EVN, although EN has better graphics and opportunities.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 20, 2002)

I like evn but  have to agree ksv. The missions really aren't as fun as in EVO.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

I guess, at least in the Polaris Mission Thread. That was based on peace, the Fed, Rebel, Pirate, and Aroran storylines ar3e probably more fun.


----------

